# test prop tren cycle



## jdm4936 (Mar 31, 2011)

planning on running 8 week test prop tren cycle. test 125 eod tren 75 eod. pct will be clomid 100,50,25,25. What do you guys think. First time using tren.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 31, 2011)

What's your stats?


----------



## jdm4936 (Mar 31, 2011)

5 9 187 and around 10 percent bf. Calipers put me at 9.5 machine puts me at 10, and I am twenty four years old.


----------



## OutWhey (Mar 31, 2011)

​Well tren is a little harsh for a first (real) cycle but if you think your ready for the sides then go for it. Also the gains you will most likely get from 4 weeks of transdermal application may not be worth the shutdown from tren. Personally I say it's not worth it and would suggest 500mg of geneza test a week for 10-12 weeks but that's just my opinion.​


----------



## jdm4936 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm planning on running it for a cut what would you suggest for that. Would like to gain a little mass if possible. Trying to get to around 6 percent after post cycle and eveything is done. Might throw in some clen and run it two weeks on two weeks off.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 31, 2011)

You can't do a mass cycle and cut at the same time. All aas are good for both because to cut u keep muscle while lowering calories. The cycle looks good what Ai are you using Pct?


----------



## jdm4936 (Mar 31, 2011)

Arimidex not sure on dosing though. Could I run the tren solo for say 6 weeks at a lower doses. How affective is test in general for cutting with the increase in estrogen. Ive ran test before but typically received water retention. I realize that any aas will help with cutting I'm just curious what would be the most effective route for someone that is intermediate and trying to loose roughly 7 pounds of fat in 8-10 weeks.


----------



## OutWhey (Mar 31, 2011)

jdm4936 said:


> I'm planning on running it for a cut what would you suggest for that. Would like to gain a little mass if possible. Trying to get to around 6 percent after post cycle and eveything is done. Might throw in some clen and run it two weeks on two weeks off.


Test Prop/Winstrol or Test Prop/Anavar would be a good choice. 
The Prop can ran at 100mg EOD and 40-60mg Anavar would be good.


----------



## jdm4936 (Mar 31, 2011)

Isn't anavar quite pricey though. Ill look at prices Im eather gonna purchase of naps or ek not sure yet, but another option than var if it is indeed to much?


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 31, 2011)

Arimadex at .25 Ed and increase if needed. It's not smart to run tren without test. 7lbs in 8 weeks isn't much at all and on tren you will probably add that much in muscle over that time. Tren isn't like test or winny if I were u I would research a little more bro it can get crazy fast. Tren is awesome but the sides can suck if you aren't ready.


----------



## OutWhey (Mar 31, 2011)

jdm4936 said:


> Arimidex not sure on dosing though. Could I run the tren solo for say 6 weeks at a lower doses. How affective is test in general for cutting with the increase in estrogen. Ive ran test before but typically received water retention. I realize that any aas will help with cutting I'm just curious what would be the most effective route for someone that is intermediate and trying to loose roughly 7 pounds of fat in 8-10 weeks.


 
Run .5mg arimidex EOD throught your cycle and post cycle to help minimize water retention and gyno. As for the clomid or nolva post cycle, everybody has there own preference. Some people will experience some of the more serious sied effects of clomid like eyepain, pimples, and terrible mood swings whereas some people don't. Personally I have used clomid and think it works great As for nolva, you should keep some on hand so that you can take it at the first sign of any gyno while on your cycle.​


----------



## jdm4936 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the insight. Though I would do everything right this time unlike before just joined the forum this week and been researching intensely. I've looked into the sides but I've read that tren in low doses you can minimize the sides escpecially if you were to run acetate eod for 6 weeks. Not sure though. Would tren alone yield good results in terms of cutting.


----------



## OutWhey (Mar 31, 2011)

jdm4936 said:


> Thanks for the insight. Though I would do everything right this time unlike before just joined the forum this week and been researching intensely. I've looked into the sides but I've read that tren in low doses you can minimize the sides escpecially if you were to run acetate eod for 6 weeks. Not sure though. Would tren alone yield good results in terms of cutting.


 Dont do it


----------



## 5thgeartapped (Mar 31, 2011)

jdm4936 said:


> Isn't anavar quite pricey though. Ill look at prices Im eather gonna purchase of naps or ek not sure yet, but another option than var if it is indeed to much?


 
Tren A is not exactly cheap my friend...

How about the following:

Test Prop 50mg ED 1-10
Tren A 75mg EOD 4/6-10
Adex .5mg ED keep water retention down
Aromasin 12.5mg ED

PCT = 20/20/20/10/10 Nolva

Dostinex on hand for prolactin buildup (needed for Tren and Deca cycles)
Letro on hand for in case of gyno symptoms (needed for test cycles)

Tren A is nice because if the sides get to be too much it only takes ~72hours to get out of your system


----------



## GMO (Mar 31, 2011)

5thgeartapped said:


> Tren A is not exactly cheap my friend...
> 
> How about the following:
> 
> ...



OP, do not listen to this advice^^^

Why are you suggesting he run Adex AND Aromasin at the same time?

Also, where is the HCG? AND your PCT is also whack...

OP, how many cycles have you ran previously?


----------



## jdm4936 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have run three pro hormones cycles, and I have done a test only cycle.


----------



## VonEric (Apr 1, 2011)

You don't want to run nolva with tren....


----------



## persianprince23 (Apr 1, 2011)

5thgeartapped said:


> Tren A is not exactly cheap my friend...
> 
> How about the following:
> 
> ...


 
i dont like this at all


----------



## GMO (Apr 2, 2011)

jdm4936 said:


> I have run three pro hormones cycles, and I have done a test only cycle.



Ok, that gives me a better picture...

Tren is a powerful compound, and I don't recommend it for novices. If I were you, I would save its use for down the road.  With your fairly virgin receptors, you could get great gains from an 8 week test prop/d-bol cycle 

wk1-8 Test Prop 125mg eod
wk1-6 D-bol 35-50mg ED
wk1-8 Aromasin 12.5mg eod
wk9-12 Aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5
wk9-12 Clomid 100/100/75/50

or if you are looking to cut more BF, an 8 week test prop/anavar cycle.

wk1-8 Test Prop 125mg eod
wk1-8 Anavar 60-80mg ED
wk1-8 Aromasin 12.5mg eod
wk9-12 Aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5
wk9-12 Clomid 100/100/75/50

Remember that your goal to cut/bulk is primarily going to be determined by your diet.

If you decide to ignore my advice and run Tren anyway, you are going to have to run caber and HCG in addition to aromasin and clomid.  Again, I DO NOT recommend this for you at this stage in the game.  You will get great gains from either one of the above cycles if you diet and training are dialed in.


----------



## jdm4936 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys I won't run the tren. I'll probably just run prop eod 125 with either aromasin or arimidex with Clen cycled two weeks on two weeks off. Then for pct I'll run clomid.


----------



## Hell (Apr 2, 2011)

jdm4936 said:


> Thanks for the info guys I won't run the tren. I'll probably just run prop eod 125 with either aromasin or arimidex with Clen cycled two weeks on two weeks off. Then for pct I'll run clomid.



That with a good diet and you hit your goal for sure!!  Good choice!!


----------



## jdm4936 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks guys. Diets strict and cardio 5 days a week.


----------

